# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Εξωτερικο player pc

## kostassss

καλησπερα θελω να φιαξω ενα εξωτερικο player το εχω συνδεσει στο τροφοδοτικο  και θελω να συνδεσω καλωδιο usp στην φωτογραφια φαινονται τα  4 καλοδια απο το usp γνωριζει κανενας φιλος που να τα συνδεσω πανο στο player? ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον!

STA51719.jpg

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Με το συγκεκριμένο της φωτογραφία το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις ενα δισκάκι με τραγούδια και τα ακουστικά στη μπροστινή τρύπα, εκεί που έχει το σύμβολο των ακουστικών!!!
το cdrom αυτό είναι IDE και ΔΕΝ γίνεται USB έτσι απλά.
Για να το μετατρέψεις σε  usb η πιο φτηνή λύση είναι να πάρεις ένα μετατροπέα IDE >> USB 
Αυτό κοστίζει περίπου 25ε


Παλιά (πριν από 7 χρονια++) κυκλοφορούσαν και κουτιά που έπαιρναν IDE συσκευές και το καλώδιο σύνδεσης με τον υπολογιστή ήταν USB 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ τότε  άλλο κουτί ήταν για το CDROM και άλλο για το δίσκο.

----------


## kostassss

ευχαριστω για την  απαντηση το δισκο αυτο μπωρο να τον κανω με usp? αν οχι αν τον βαλω μεσα στον πυργο απλα συνδεω τροφοδοσια και το βαρδυ στο βισμα και δουλεβει?
STA51722.jpg

----------


## kostassss

το player στην προσοψη γραφει RDL (δεν εχει ισοδο ακουστικον)ανεβαζω και μια φωτοφραφια το αυτοκολιτο STA51723.jpg

----------

